# Over 45's please give me your experiences



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies and hoping I'll hear from some of you.


I turned 45 a couple of months ago and DH and I are childless. We married in 2005, I was 33 and started trying to get pregnant just before the wedding. Its a long story, trying everything, finally IVF was tried a couple of times. The last time I was pregnant for a couple of weeks, if that with DE.


I couldn't face trying again, the emotional roller coaster was too much, the continued disappointment. That was several years ago now and I constantly keep thinking about trying again.


Please can I ask for your stories and experiences? How difficult is it being pregnant in your late forties and after your pregnancies how was your body affected by it? Sorry to ask but if we decided to try again and am just wondering what my GP and the clinic would say about the pregnancy risks at my age.


Also not sure I can face the BFN!!!


Forever wondering that my dream of being a Mum is still there, I cant get it out of my head and move on childless!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Lancs lass - I can totally understand how you feel. I just wanted to give you my experiences and to give you some hope, if that's what you want to do.
I have never been lucky enough to meet my soulmate so decided finally to take the plunge and become a solo mum when I was 45! I wish I'd tried before, but lived in hope of meeting a partner to share parenthood. Due to the low statistics for my age, I went straight to double donation. I had two failed attempts at LWC, one fresh, one FET. Changed clinics and went to CARE Sheffield. This time, I was lucky. I got a BFP at 46, gave birth to my 3 year old son when I was 47. I was fortunate and had 3 frosties from same cycle. I had a FET when I was 48 and gave birth to my beautiful daughter who is now 10 months old, when I was 49. I am now 50 and am contemplating trying again with my remaining frosties. I have never regretted the path I took. The clinic were fine about me having treatment and having DE increases your odds of having a healthy baby. My GP and community midwife were both supportive and never questioned what I was doing. I was under the care of a consultant due to my age and having asthma. Both my pregnancies were fine thankfully. I had placenta praevia (partial) in first pregnancy, but not second, but it didn't cause me any problems. As a result, I had to have 2 C-sections which was disappointing as I wanted to experience childbirth. However, my children are worth it. I didn't have any health problems during my pregnancies, and worked till 37 weeks. I had morning sickness but it cleared. I looked after myself and I am now healthier than before, as well as having lost weight since my first pregnancy. 
It's a personal choice, but I hope that this gives you a positive view if you want to do it.


----------

